# Cheap Car Insurance



## mushiii (Jul 29, 2017)

Hello,

Where to buy Cheap Insurance? I think Arkwright insurance is best? right?


----------



## TaroTeaFan (Jun 19, 2017)

There're a lot of ways you can shop for "cheap" insurance. By either quoting from different insurers(on geico/statefarm/farmers websites), or use some comparison tool(like safebutler). My suggestion is you should at least understand what is a good coverage for you. For instance, if you drive for Uber, you should have a ride-sharing endorsement. If you have high income, make sure your liability is good enough. You can message me if you need some consultation on that.


----------

